# Peaks Place



## BikinGlynn (Jun 18, 2018)

Apologies for the poor name as Im sure many of you will know where this is anyway, I just thought it is really too nice to get trashed.

So I was up in the peaks celebrating my parents Golden wedding & thought no one would miss me for a few early morning hours so I trundled off for an explore. 
This house sits back from a lake in a beautiful setting & is a mile & a half walk which is another reason for its relatively good condition (dont even think the metal thieves have found it) there is history on line, but I met a dog walker as I was coming out who was quite friendly & told me he used to know the guy that lived there.

To his knowledge the family still own the property & tried to sell last year but turned down 750k. I agree with him that this was daft as he states the estimated renovation costs are 4-5 mill.

Unfortunately again it looks like this may be left until it eventually falls in on itself!


IMG_2379 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2259 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2260 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2274 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2281 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2290 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2292 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2316 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2329 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2246 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2333 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2364 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2368 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2306 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2293 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2254 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2237 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2224 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


35399904_1004226096398026_5625296719735422976_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2214 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


IMG_2213 by BikingGlynn, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 18, 2018)

Very nice.funnily enough we were heading here the weekend but my mate had to back out.i ended up in Essex on a solo day.nice to see some different pics from it.i reckon this place will get busy soon.hope it does not get trashed


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 18, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice.funnily enough we were heading here the weekend but my mate had to back out.i ended up in Essex on a solo day.nice to see some different pics from it.i reckon this place will get busy soon.hope it does not get trashed



Yes my thoughts exactally, not sure how long its been empty but its surviving pretty well at the moment


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 18, 2018)

I like the door handle shot most, like Mikey said nice to see different photographs of it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 18, 2018)

I hope the building is saved, looks like there is potential there. You took some nice shots such as looking through the window.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks all, I like No 9, this was took through a moulding on roof parapet wall, maybe I should of took this in colour though?


----------



## HughieD (Jun 19, 2018)

Lovely place and a great set. On my radar so hope I can get over there before it gets trashed...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 19, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thanks all, I like No 9, this was took through a moulding on roof parapet wall, maybe I should of took this in colour though?



No, B&W is perfect. Only bit that could have been improved, is if you had moved the camera's viewpoint ever so slightly and caused the right hand Lion on the Post to move away from the stonework of the four circle overlapping cutout. Only needs to be a fraction, because you do not want to loose the tree being nicely framed in the upper cutout. I am not one for 'Arty' photographs of derelict subjects, but images that are nicely composed are another matter and always seem to add to the subject matter. A nice set of images of this place.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 20, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> No, B&W is perfect. Only bit that could have been improved, is if you had moved the camera's viewpoint ever so slightly and caused the right hand Lion on the Post to move away from the stonework of the four circle overlapping cutout. Only needs to be a fraction, because you do not want to loose the tree being nicely framed in the upper cutout. I am not one for 'Arty' photographs of derelict subjects, but images that are nicely composed are another matter and always seem to add to the subject matter. A nice set of images of this place.



Thanks a bit of superb constructive comments


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2018)

what a great looking place
Excellent work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2018)

Love that shot amongst the chimneys and the tap! Like this BG!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 30, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thanks a bit of superb constructive comments



Thanks BG. The camera was part of my everyday working 'tool kit', but the camera is not the most important 'item' in the chain. If you have an 'eye' for the subject, then any image recording device will enable one to get really interesting images. You certainly have an 'eye' for the subject matter in hand and I am glad you took my comments in the manner they were made. With each image one takes we need to ask ourselves a number of questions - e.g., does the image add to the story I am telling? Is it relevant? In focus and clear? Subject matter is not sensitive material, etc, etc, etc!!! I certainly wish I could have had an i Phone or similar in my tool kit back then in the early days, would have made recording some of the incidents I attended back then a fraction easier. All recorded on film, you didn't know what you had until the film came out of the developing tank - even the advent of Polaroid, to take a 'check' image, did not really help that much. You clearly have an 'eye' and always produce good images of your subject matter. Keep up the good work, I really enjoy looking at your Reports.


----------

